# Christian playlists for birth



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

Christian mommies what are your favorite artists/songs you will/have played during labor? Any favorite "PUSH" songs?


----------



## Kellyh_01 (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is my labor playlist. Most, but not all of them are Christian. I LOVED my labor music.

Josh Wilson - Before the Morning
Newsboys - Thrive
Addison Road - Hope Now
Among the Thirsty - I'd Need a Savior
Amy Grant - Better than a Hallelujah
Bebo Norman - I Will Lift my Eyes
Bon Jovi - Hallelejah
Casting Crowns - Praise you in this Storm
Chris Tomlin - How Great is our God
Bach - Ave Maria
David Crowder - Only You
David Crowder - You Are my Joy
David Crowder - How He Loves
Dido - Thank You
Enya - Watermark
Enya - Love Song
Fleetwood Mac - Landslide
Ingrid Michaelson - Keep Breathing
IZ (Israel Kamakawiwo'ole) - somewhere over the rainbow
Jeremy Camp - Right Here
Josh Wilson - Before the Morning
Kutless - Strong Tower
Brandon Heath - Follow You
Matt Redman - You Never Let Go
Mercy Me - All of Creation
Michael W. Smith - Agnus Dei
Phil Wickham - Safe
Phillips, Craig and Dean - Revelation Song
Sanctus Real - Whatever You're Doing
Sarah McLachlan - Fallen
Sarah McLachlan - Ordinary Miracle
Sarah McLachlan - Possission
Susan Boyle - Wild Horses
Switchfoot - Your Love is a Song
The Afters - Light Up the Sky
Museum - My Help comes from the Lord
Third Day - Cry our the Jesus
Yanni & Enya - Far and Away


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

I would suggest listening to music that you like, and visualizing yourself hearing it at the birth. You'll know which ones feel right.

For me the Christian music that I had included Michael W Smith (worship albums). To this day when I hear some of those songs I get emotional remembering my DDs birth.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

I haven't made a playlist but the album "Blink" by Plumb is currently on my list of possible songs to be playing during labor.


----------



## AustinMom (Jul 16, 2008)

I had TONS of Hillsongs on my iPod, I love them, especially Hosanna, Found, Forever, they were my favorite. I also like Jaci Velsaquez I Will Rest in You


----------



## Kellyh_01 (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tea_time* 
I would suggest listening to music that you like, and visualizing yourself hearing it at the birth. You'll know which ones feel right.

I agree! That's how I came up with my list. From early on in my pregnancy when I would hear a song that was meaningful to me I jotted down the title, then later I downloaded the songs and burned them onto a couple CDs, which we took to the hospital with us. I visualized myself laboring on the birthing ball with my support people around me and my music playing. It was what I consider a labor of love to work on throughout the pregnancy. They are all meaningful to me in some way. And it was absolutely perfect when my birthing time came. And now when I listen it brings me back a little bit - I feel I can remember parts of my birthing better when I hear a song that I had playing during labor.


----------

